

ASK HN: Any Online Customised News Notification Service? - swapsmagic

Hi,
I am looking for a service which will pull news from different rss  sources provided by me and compose an email and send me at my convenient time (i.e. once in 4 hours or once in a day). Are there any such service available online? I know of some service in past but can't remember the name and couldn't find on google, which sends email or IM based on the topic filters from the list of sources which we have provided.
======
gsharma
Not sure about the email part, checkout <http://yourversion.com>

~~~
swapsmagic
sounds interesting, but that's not what i want. I want news of my interested
topic only from the sources (RSS feeds) which i have provided. And send me
list of those news with brief details over email at customizable time (i.e.
every day evening 6 PM)

